# Dog got in to Melatonin



## Djsli (Apr 8, 2015)

Dog info :
~45 pounds
~14 months old
Male, Catahoula mix

I fed my dog around 6:30 am and around 11 I got a message from my roommate saying that he had vomited up his entire breakfast (most of it was whole kibbles). When I got home, I noticed his vomit smelled of fruit and later found a chewed up bottle of Strawberry flavored Melatonin. I called my vet and just guessed that he ate about 10 pills. The vet said she wasn’t concerned since he had vomited up so much.

Later, in talking to my roommate, he guessed that the bottle was about 3/4 full... It was a bottle of (250) 5mg pills and there were only about 5 left in the bottle when I found it.

He seems like he’s fine – eating food, drinking water, and chasing squirrels outside, but should I be concerned that he may have had around 900 mg of melatonin?


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Check the bottle, did it contain Xylitol? That is super dangerous to dogs. Either way, call the vet and explain that he may have gotten 900mg, not 50. See if that changes his opinion.


----------

